# Ajaxterm won't start [SOLVED]

## razrburn

Good day everyone, I am having a problem with ajaxterm not starting up.  it was working fine a few days ago. after I ran a few minor updates. I don't remember what they were.  it stopped working.  When I went to find out what was going on I found out that if i start the program itself it works just fine. but wen i use the init script to run it it won't start and gives me this.  

```

# /etc/init.d/ajaxterm start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting AjaxTerm on port 8022 ...

AjaxTerm at http://localhost:8022/ pid: 2762                                                  [ !! ]

```

I can't find any log info about it either. maybe i am looking in the wrong places.

here is the init script incase something in it got outdated when i did the updates.

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# AjaxTerm Gentoo script, 08 May 2006 Mark Gillespie

DAEMON=/usr/bin/python

PORT=8022

PIDFILE=/var/run/ajaxterm.pid

depend()

{

    need net

}

start()

{

    ebegin "Starting AjaxTerm on port $PORT"

    start-stop-daemon --start --pidfile $PIDFILE --exec $DAEMON -- /usr/share/ajaxterm/ajaxterm.py --daemon --port=$PORT --uid=nobody

    eend $?

}

stop()

{

    ebegin "Stopping AjaxTerm"

    start-stop-daemon  --stop --pidfile $PIDFILE

    rm -f $PIDFILE

    eend $?

}

```

Thanks for the helpLast edited by razrburn on Thu Nov 26, 2009 11:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

same issue here. and i am also still searching for a solution.

reemerging ajaxterm is no solution.

EDIT: the only dependency i can see is python. but the latest update of python is on 09/10/09. so perhaps this is a reason... can someone confirm this?

greets

snIP3r

----------

## razrburn

I have noticed that too; that python is what might be causing this. i don't have anything to back this yet. still working on it...

----------

## jlpoole

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290907 Ajaxterm-0.10 fails to start

----------

## Robert S

I have had the same problem.  Ajaxterm no longer starts: *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/ajaxterm start
> 
>  * Starting AjaxTerm on port 8022 ...
> 
> AjaxTerm at http://localhost:8022/ pid: 10566        [ !! ]

 If I run  *Quote:*   

> /usr/share/ajaxterm/ajaxterm.py --port 8022  --log

 

I get *Quote:*   

> AjaxTerm at http://localhost:8022/
> 
> 127.0.0.1 - - [07/Nov/2009 16:57:41] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 -
> 
> 127.0.0.1 - - [07/Nov/2009 16:57:41] "GET /ajaxterm.css HTTP/1.1" 200 -
> ...

 When I try to browse to http://localhost:8022/ I get the usual ajaxterm login prompt but I keep getting "Login incorrect" and my system log shows *Quote:*   

> Nov  7 16:57:49 mypc login[10465]: pam_unix(login:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=pts/3 ruser= rhost=  user=robert
> 
> Nov  7 16:57:52 mypc login[10465]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on 'pts/3' FOR `robert', Authentication failure

 . . . and yes - I am using the correct user name and password.

----------

## mjoswig

Hi all,

I had the same problem. If you have python2.5 installed you may change line 5 in file /etc/init.d/ajaxterm like this:

```
DAEMON=/usr/bin/python2.5
```

and start ajaxterm.

Ciao,

 Michael

----------

## razrburn

 *mjoswig wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> I had the same problem. If you have python2.5 installed you may change line 5 in file /etc/init.d/ajaxterm like this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This worked perfectly for me thank you very much.

----------

## Robert S

I'm using Python 2.6.2-r1 - I've added "DAEMON=/usr/bin/python2.6" at the top of the init script.  I can now display the ajaxterm login screen, but when I enter the login name I don't get prompted for a password - I just get dumped back at the login screen.

I've had this running though a proxy via apache and I've tried a direct connection to http://localhost:8022/ - same result both ways.  Nothing appears in my system log when I try to log in.

----------

## mjoswig

You should put this in a new thread because this one is labeled as solved  :Smile: 

try starting ajaxterm in a terminal like this

```
/usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/share/ajaxterm/ajaxterm.py --port 8022 --log
```

and hope to see some errors. There is no logfile, if started with --log it generates some output to stderr.

----------

